# Review: GLO-TOOB GT-AAA (red)



## xelario (Apr 25, 2016)

When NEXTORCH contacted me about reviewing their new lantern UL360 (review) and a tool for opening packages – TaoTool KT5509 (review) by their brand NexTool, they also included a GLO-TOOB in the package. What is a GLO-TOOB? It's marker light.







There are quite few versions available, the one I got to play with is GT-AAA, conveniently call after the battery it uses – AAA. 

Specs provided by the manufacturer:










*PACKAGING AND ACCESSORIES*

GT-AAA is packaged in a cardboard box with all the usual information and a clear window to see what’s inside. GLO-TOOBs come in a variety of LED colors (red, amber, green, blue, white), mine came in red.









Inside is the GT-AAA itself, an Energizer alkaline AAA battery, a lanyard and a manual. The lanyard is long, with a quick-disconnect, meant to be worn on the neck.






*BODY*

Frosted body of GT-AAA shows an aluminum battery tube inside. The LEDs (3 of them) are at the top, pointing down onto reflective cone shaped end of the battery tube, making a reflector of sorts. This way 360 degree illumination is achieved.

Threads are trapezoidal and came lubricated.









Aluminum tube is quite thick. There is a spring on the positive terminal.









Tailcap is made of plastic with a metal insert for electrical contact. It’s quite thick, but I’d prefer one made of metal.









*UI*

GT-AAA is pretty simple in operation. There is no switch, you turn it on by tightening the tailcap, so in essence it‘s like a twisty light, but you twist the tailcap instead of the head.
There are 3 modes: high, low and strobe. GLO-TOOB always starts on high. To change modes simply unscrew the tailcap less than a quarter of a turn until it‘s off and tighten it back. You have about 2 seconds to do it, if UL360 is off for more than that it resets back to high mode.






*PWM*

I am very sensitive to low frequency PWM and was able to notice it on low mode with my eyes.






*CONCLUSION*

GT-AAA has one purpose – to make you visible. And it does it well. High mode is plenty bright, low and strobe will give you better runtimes. It feels rugged, tailcap screws down tight. There are different colors available (red, amber, green, blue, white). If you need longer runtimes or more modes, there are other models that use 23A (12v) or CR123A cells with 1, 7 or 11 modes and they are all rated waterproof to 3500 meters (137795 feet). 





Convoy S2+ | Olight S15 Baton | NEXTORCH UL360 | GLO-TOOB GT-AAA | 18650 | AA | AAA 

GLO-TOOB GT-AAA was provided by NEXTORCH for review.
Thank you for reading.


----------



## Armson (Aug 31, 2016)

I was given one of these (glo-toob) as a gift about 12 years ago. I used it on one dive and it work fantastic. It stopped working when I got back home. I tried everything I could think of to fix it. I have a few friends that had the same problem. 

Out of the box these units rocked, i would love to hear if anyone has had one for more than a few years and it's still going strong.


-B


----------

